# European Film College Denmark



## saurabh (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply at EFC Ebeltoft Denmark (www.efc.dk) ... any reviews about its program and how is the school overall?? one of the reasons i am applyin here is coz i m now beginning my career in filmmakin

-saurabh


----------



## jass (Aug 17, 2008)

hey saurabh, do u got any response abt EFC? even i am planning to opt for their cinematography program.
cn i hv ur no.  

thanks jass


----------

